# Central Qld and yak fishing excitement



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

For all of you who dream about fishing in the Central Qld area (Yeppoon, Emu Park etc), here are a few news stories to help stir ya interest.

Two crocs have been seen off Kemp Beach where a few of us paddle out to Ironpot for fishing. The crocs were in the paper for several days running. The beach is a million miles from anywhere you would reckon crocs would be.

http://www.themorningbulletin.com.a...localnews&thesubsection=&thesecondsubsection=

Sharks are also in abundance. The Capricorn Coast is considered to be 'shark capital'.

http://www.themorningbulletin.com.a...localnews&thesubsection=&thesecondsubsection=

I think there is a mistake in the article as it says about a 4.8 m tiger shark caught at Emu Park. I am sure it was caught on the drum line slightly north of Emu Park at Tanby Point. When yakkers put their craft in at the launching place beside Tanby Point, they paddle around the drum line on the way out to Tanby Point or up to Rita Mada shoals. This area is one of Beefs favourite fishing areas and he has caught some good fish here. The drum line is not far out at all so the sharks are in real close.

With sharks and crocs off the beaches, as well as whiting, bream and flathead, the area has everything the keen yak fisho is looking for.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on what looks like a beautiful place to fish and camp.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWakiw1EAABZfgAAQUBWAErAKFAo/5/+gIACFEVP1PKPTU9U9JkeUaG1PU9T0j1CJqbKNDTRoNGjQAaaYqQTTVdWnatAw9pU95kseRlxoUnszogAxcuHUXjwNA9fbsr6iP5OYSxtGFIVclHg2fnPQ97lD5BxGV6sIKIChu+ZqcXfxnUCQNdB6+JJ5gyuwWES1ISDtGxiIPyS0v4u5IpwoSFSRYaiA


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

ahh the joys of fishing in central/north queensland.......crocs, sharks, jelly fish, dropbears.....we got it all

must admit it adds another dimension when fishing in croc waters.....always on the look out


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

looks like a sweet spot! not too sure about the sharks though mate :shock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Speaking of Yepoon, Emu Park, I wrote a destination report on these areas (a few GPS spots marked) here: http://yakabout.com.au/home/content/view/300/55/

I can concur with the shark capital thing. I saw one just a couple hundred meters out at Emu Park and when I was ferried to Findlays reef off Yeppoon, we sounded a few monsters (tigers most likely). You should have seen the looks (that 'you idiot' look) I got from stinkboaters at the reef. Hehe... they stopped frowning when I reeled in a 10.5kg tuna though - and the attitude then changed to admiration. Amusement to, at watching me get towed around by the fish.

I was warned by the skipper who ferried me out there - 'don't fall in, whatever you do, or you're probably screwed.' He added, however, that as aggressive as the sharks there tend to be, the chances of one leaping out to take a bite were slim to none. Fortunately I don't fall out of the yak at random, so I felt safe enough.

In my book, the shark threat is negated by the high likelihood of catching that monster pelagic. They are in abundance there, for sure. Tuna, Mackeral, Cobia - all the usual suspects. It's a pity findlays reef is so far out - it's awesome for big fish. T'was 18km from the marina at yeppoon, but I think I can reduce that to 10km if I launch at the right destination and next time I'm there (soon actually) I'll be doing exactly that.

Didn't see any crocs in the area, but I am pretty sure I saw one at Townsville the other day, just near the boat ramp at Palaranda (thats the bay, not a river or creek). I didn't report it because I wasn't positive, but I'm certain turtles don't have elongated triangular shaped heads about a foot long like this thing did.








13.5kg bluefin tuna, caught between iron pot rock and the nearby marina.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

kraley said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > dropbears
> ...


All visitors to the area please note: Astro lives in Mackay which is a fair paddle up the coast from Rockhampton (especially since Rockhampton is not on the coast], and we don't get the numbers of drop bears that he does in his more tropical and forested terrain. Up there, the trees overhang the beaches to a greater extent, allowing the dreadful drop bears (shudder) to prey on folk who think they are safe on the beach.

Kraley, if you took that photo yourself, you are lucky to be alive. Few can boast of snapping a drop bear and living to tell the tale.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

5thofNovember said:


> 13.5kg bluefin tuna, caught between iron pot rock and the nearby marina.


Josh, ya gotta stop boasting about ya live bait! I know you don't want to embarress us with the big one ya caught on ya 13.5 kg bluefin tuna livebait, but sooner or later we just have to face the fact of some serious fish being caught in the Central Qld area.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Thanks for the heads up on what looks like a beautiful place to fish and camp.


No worries. For camping, the sites along the waterline tend to be empty. Sometimes you will find a tent there but on close inspection you will find they have been vacant for some time and the drag marks towards the water indicate the owners may be gone for a while. So, feel free to push their gear aside and just use the spot. Beautiful views, usually, of sunrises etc.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> troppo said:
> 
> 
> > Two crocs have been seen off Kemp Beach
> ...


Good question Red, you certainly use ya brains. I wouldn't send Brad out to catch them, he is hopeless. Oh sorry, you said Braid. Yes, the beach fishos use something called dynamica spooled on serious reels. The usually use a Warn version 6.5 HP. Due to the size of the target species, the fishos have a fighting chair arrangement set up on the beach under a portable shade. Then they use a remote control for the reel. Did I say the reel was battery powered? Yup, what a setup.

Thermonuclear is up the coast about an hour, the military training ground. The Greenies have been protesting because the USA military are suspected of using old radioactive stuff in their 'practice' weapons. Probably why the crocs moved down here. The poor old emu that walked onto the target range the other day got fried. But they did apologise.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

troppo said:


> Two crocs have been seen off Kemp Beach where a few of us paddle out to Ironpot for fishing.


 that island in your first photo somehow looks, familiar troppo....crocs??....what crocs???
when I was fishing up there I was told ......" you'll be right mate....they're only up the rivers" :lol:
those sneaky devils, with more stealth then the best of yaks....they all know the best spots


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaJ9JakAADXfgAAQYIUAAKQkvIA//9+gMAE1ttoRHqDRqntRNNPKD1AD1AaCZU8iZMmIPUHqPUZA00JTyNNNQwgAGjRgropClOcJpMHaKvT436CE72A1ZErrrKJu4gefsTspW7ZZmNnmihuhCEcOfF7HLRD1eSQwdaSV6Wu3qehsVSEnRUmaPVqrqGTCJH2DhI3hgTa+Gh1olCOCCRlcj6JVQ72iLs5wYMLtrL6G+I74QIRCFINwCJnJpXNyZHCiFqpV3HnoFmQjPSUmSufiocB7glJsLNiKijLc17vIGHZQjHQwQHPEoa5WXBlTPEcndSZApT2ZMtBLHkIg99mB54qy5MQgofiU1CXiXQ0sEwY1ZyGWaXBeEtkgBAiMIMFJAiFBENVAzYPMoHWRdVfUi2H8XckU4UJCifSWpA==


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

troppo said:


> the USA military are suspected of using old radioactive stuff in their 'practice' weapons. Probably why the crocs moved down here.


 heaven help us all, when the bastards start grow'n two heads, tubo charged tails and three stomaches :shock:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

doug-out said:


> troppo said:
> 
> 
> > Two crocs have been seen off Kemp Beach where a few of us paddle out to Ironpot for fishing.
> ...


Doug-out, that looks like Ironpot and Kemp Beach. It's a lovely beach and nice paddle out and around.

Crocs have NEVER been seen off Kemp Beach as far as I am aware.

A fella was telling me how some years back there was a big flood but the croc farm guy on Coorooman Creek said despite the flood waters, they did not lose any crocs. The fella talking to me said maybe they did not lose any of the big ones . . . . but little ones? . . . and little ones grow up. Maybe?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> . . .
> 
> Only problem is the monthly comp. Would the points go to QLD or the state of origin?
> 
> Red.


Ahhhg, trust you Red to think ahead, cut straight to the bone and isolate the core problems. With mental prowess like that, you should live in Canberra and advise the pollies. Oh wait . . . , you do live in Canberra.


----------



## 2Pies (Nov 11, 2007)

G'day Troppo,
Have you done much kayaking around Rosslyn Bay/the marina or the Causeway Lake?
I used to live in Rocky but didn't get into fishing or kayaking till long after I left. Looking back now, though, and I reckon they'd be 2 of the first spots I'd try. Straight after Coorooman Creek.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

2Pies said:


> G'day Troppo,
> Have you done much kayaking around Rosslyn Bay/the marina or the Causeway Lake?
> I used to live in Rocky but didn't get into fishing or kayaking till long after I left. Looking back now, though, and I reckon they'd be 2 of the first spots I'd try. Straight after Coorooman Creek.


2Pies, I would not go into Coorooman as the croc that lives about 1 km up from the boat ramp chases boats at times. While the Causeway probably has a croc somewhere in it, nothing has been seen there so I reckon it is safe enough. Over the years the Causeway has silted up big time and lots of people have been complaining about the drop in fishing quality. I have not fished much in it lately though it is where I started yak fishing and had a ball (but not much keeper size so everything went back). However last time I was there, a black fin come up near my yak and I suspect a bull shark of around a metre. People still catch the odd big fish so they are there, just not many. Beautiful area just to paddle and even in windy weather, there are spots which are quiet.

I have never fished the marina though I have meant to. Rosslyn Bay/Double Heads where the marina is used to be the hot spot for mackeral when I was a young fella. Should be some good yak fishing around there.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Nice piccy of the dropbear......I don't mind the teeth, its all the bloody urine that engulfs you as they latch on. What I don't understand is how is it with possums and bigolbears, that a 10Kg animal, can store more than 60 litres of urine.....makes as much sense as taking Plotnicks pill's to cure anxiety...

Wonderful part of the world there. I hope to get up the coast for a fish one day. I have to stay focussed, must catch a big tuna, or even a middle sized one....one day

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

These are the little buggers you really gotta watch out for.

The dreaded yet rarely sighted Crog.










I'm not going to let the Crocs, Sharks, Crogs or Stinging Trees stop me from Fishing in Lucinda next year in October. There are some serious fish to be caught there.


----------



## lazydays (Aug 30, 2005)

I was paddling up that way earlier in the year and there was a resident Tiger shark that could be seen cruising the channel between Pumpkin and Nth Keppell Is. A couple of whales also played around us near Humpy Island where I also got spooled on the first day fishing.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Zone said:


> These are the little buggers you really gotta watch out for.
> 
> The dreaded yet rarely sighted Crog.
> 
> ...


Zone, I hope you were wearing protective armour and using a long-distanct lense when photographing the Crog. Sheeeeeesh, they are mean, dangerous creatures!


----------



## oztrav (Aug 26, 2007)

i heard that those crogs can jump several metres in the air while talking latin 
they got me scared :shock:

and vegemite keeps the drop bears away its what i use when out camping and so on


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

hey i was just about to go to have a shower in the cravan park down at South Durras when i heard a "aaarrrr" coming from the girls shower then i heard a vicious growl and the only possible explanation was a drop bear peeking is it common for them to be this far south


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

I had a few anxious moments photographing the Crog. I thought I was a gonner a couple of times. He was a biggun also. They too are from Far North QLD.

Is it true you have to smear Vegemite over your naked body to ward off Drop Bears?

I'm glad this forum exists as it is such a useful place to come and get informative accurate advice and information.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

ahh the ol Froc.....called that because of the sounds tourists make when they relalise they are surrounded by dozens of them.

They are also the reason the Thylacine[Tasmanian Tiger] is thought to be extinct.

Im typing this with my nose...

Ive learnt alot allready 8)

cheers
Baldy aka "Stumpy"


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

troppo said:


> ...
> 2Pies, I would not go into Coorooman as the croc that lives about 1 km up from the boat ramp chases boats at times. While the Causeway probably has a croc somewhere in it, nothing has been seen there so I reckon it is safe enough. Over the years the Causeway has silted up big time and lots of people have been complaining about the drop in fishing quality. I have not fished much in it lately though it is where I started yak fishing and had a ball (but not much keeper size so everything went back). However last time I was there, a black fin come up near my yak and I suspect a bull shark of around a metre. People still catch the odd big fish so they are there, just not many. Beautiful area just to paddle and even in windy weather, there are spots which are quiet.
> ...


Interesting stuff Troppo, how many people saw these crocs at Kemp? Reckon someone could be having a lend...

There's definitely some big fish in the Causeway, surface activity (not mullet) is fairly common when you yak up there - buggers me if I can catch them though.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

beefs said:


> Interesting stuff Troppo, how many people saw these crocs at Kemp? Reckon someone could be having a lend...


A reputable Real Estate guy was driving past and saw the activity of groups of people pointing and staring so pulled over. He had his camera, as all good Real Estate Agents do, and he took some pics which were published in one of the newspapers that week. It was in the paper so must be true.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Baldy said:


> ahh the ol Froc.....called that because of the sounds tourists make when they relalise they are surrounded by dozens of them.
> 
> They are also the reason the Thylacine[Tasmanian Tiger] is thought to be extinct.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your, ah, condition, Stumpy. Is it true that you rescued a whole party of British backpackers who were about to be attacked by Frocs, only to lose a few limbs in the process?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Zone said:


> I had a few anxious moments photographing the Crog. I thought I was a gonner a couple of times. He was a biggun also. They too are from Far North QLD.
> 
> Is it true you have to smear Vegemite over your naked body to ward off Drop Bears?
> 
> I'm glad this forum exists as it is such a useful place to come and get informative accurate advice and information.


You are a brave fella, Zone. And you have asked a good question there about the ol' Vegemite and the total coverage for protection aspect. I think there should be some expert on the forum who can answer that one conclusively for us. It is probably good practice for folks from Melbourne or where ever to actually follow this safety procedure with Vegemite when they visit Far North Qld.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

fishingchap said:


> hey i was just about to go to have a shower in the cravan park down at South Durras when i heard a "aaarrrr" coming from the girls shower then i heard a vicious growl and the only possible explanation was a drop bear peeking is it common for them to be this far south


Hummm, bit far south for drop bears, methinks. Though it could have been a developing alpha male which was kicked out of its family group by the dominant party and thus was wandering aimlessly far from its normal habitat. They don't usually peek either, but then Crogs are commonly found around water and so will be attracted to the sounds of showers (running water) and splish-splashing (food).


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

More reports today of sightings of crocs at Farnborough Beach and Ross Creek...crivens me timbers they're everywhere!


----------



## oztrav (Aug 26, 2007)

i heard that vegemite on face and in armpits and crotch
thats what i do 
theory is that its your major pheromones release centers mixes with the vegemite and whammo

dropbears run scared 
crogs though thats another whole different ball game


----------

